# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  مشکل در نصب gradle در android studio

## نیکناز

سلام دوستان
من android studio  نصب کردم . وقتی new project  می سازم می خواد فایل gradle رو دانلود کنه که نمی تونه .
من فایل gradle-1.8-bin.zip رو دانلود کردم اکسترک کردم . و تو یکی از درایو هام(D) گذاشتم .
و در مسیر (my computer--> advanced system setting -- > new(system varaible

new زدم و GRADLE_HOME و D:\gradle-1.8 رو ایجاد کردم .
همچنین  JDK_HOME و C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_51   .  

ولی وقتی تو run   می نویسم gradle -v ، نمی شناستش .  و خطای not recognize  میده.
و همچنان که new project می زنم همونطوریه و می خواد gradle رو دانلود کنه .

کار دیگه ای هم باید می کردم؟

----------


## rubiks.kde

مثل اون چیزی که در عکس میبینید به آدرس مورد نظر برید و فایل دانلود کرده رو در مسیر مشخص شده اکسترک کنید.البته ورژن من 1.6 بود پس شما متناسب با ورژن خودتون برید.
من این کار رو به صورت دستی انجام دادم وقتی نمیتونست دانلود کنه.

----------


## نیکناز

خوب من این کار و کردم . ولی نتیجه ای نداشت . 
ورژن رو هم رعایت کردم .

----------


## rubiks.kde

> خوب من این کار و کردم . ولی نتیجه ای نداشت . 
> ورژن رو هم رعایت کردم .


شما تمام این کارهای رو انجام دادید؟اصلا چنین مسیری موجود بود؟
این روشی هست که بغیر از دانلود انجام میدن و اگه توی اینترنت هم بگردید تنها روش همین هست.

----------


## gilas1368

> شما تمام این کارهای رو انجام دادید؟اصلا چنین مسیری موجود بود؟
> این روشی هست که بغیر از دانلود انجام میدن و اگه توی اینترنت هم بگردید تنها روش همین هست.


میشه این روش رو بطور کامل توضیح بدید
یا لینکی ک کاملا این روش رو توضیح داده باشه بزارید

ممنونم

----------


## rubiks.kde

> میشه این روش رو بطور کامل توضیح بدید
> یا لینکی ک کاملا این روش رو توضیح داده باشه بزارید
> 
> ممنونم


1-بتدا توی اندروید استدیو یه پروژه جدید ایجاد کنید و به محض رسیدن به مرجله دانلود اون رو ببنید و کلا خارج بشید.
2-حالا برید به مسیر C:\Users\{Logged in User}\.gradle\wrapper\dists
3-حالا باید توی این مسیر شما یه پوشه به اسم gradle-1.8-bin داشته باشید(البته با توجه به ورژن فرق میکنه).
4-وارد مسیر در مرحله 3 بشید یه پوشه هست با اسم طولانی مثل انچه در عکس هست.
5-وارد پوشه مرحله 4 بشید ، فایلی که به صورت دستی دانلود کردید رو توی اون پوشه قرار بدید .
6-اندروید استدیو رو دوباره اجرا و پروژه جدید بسازید.

----------


## irmacfa

رفیق من این کار رو کردن الان رو bulid می ماند

----------


## slr560

> رفیق من این کار رو کردن الان رو bulid می ماند


دوست عزیز اگه کلمه gradle رو تو انجمن سرچ میکردید تاپیک منو میدیدید. قبل هر کاری سرچ کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ghlight=gradle

----------


## MAHDIhp_devsq

سلام یه سری به سایت زیر بزن شاید مشکلت را حل کرد.
http://answers.uncox.com/android/que...A7%DB%8C%D9%86

----------

